

Introducing Papers 2 for OS X - zmmz
http://mekentosj.com/papers/2.0/

======
dnautics
papers is going to be killed by mendeley - mendeley works on windows, OSX,
linux, AND the cloud, it's free, and everyone in our lab is already using it.

